# simplicity bagger hitch



## durs11 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi guys, newbie here! I inherited a simplicity Broadmoor 18hp with a 38in deck. I got a clean sweep twin bagger with turbo from craigslist that I am trying to get fixed and operational. What I am having a hard time with is getting the bagger hitch hooked up. when I bolt the bagger to the hitch, it weighs the hitch down so much to the point of bending the metal. it seems like there is way too much weight to be just supported by a pin. Am i missing something?


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello. Not sure what kind of mower you actually have. I have a simplicity but it is a zero turn. I have built a hitch for my Cyclone Rake. I am not sure that it will help your situation but if I could see some pictures and see what the problem you are having I may could adapt my hitch to help you out. Below is a link to a video on youtube of my hitch in action. Just highlight the link, then right click then in the drop down menu click Go To 

https://youtu.be/SK8QNqc6KwA

Sincerely,
Damon Cates
Cunningham, Ky.


----------

